# Its really effecting my life



## Ali Hashmi (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone im 17 from Pakistan and have been diagnosed with ibs....at first i didnt really know anything about it...but then well a year passed and it had really messed me up........because of it ive become so depressed and i feel stressed most of the time.......i have a girlfriend i love alot but i think i might be messing her life cuz of this.....i have insomnia as well.......it can get even worse cuz i have a very disturbed sleep....i get very depressed and cry almost everyday......i even get suicidal thoughts sometimes......i dont know what to do im so stressed and depressed


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Ali ! Which kind of IBS do you have ? I have IBS A and C...I am in a somewhat similar situation, but fighting hard.

Hopefully, you will find a cure. IBS is not incurable in all the cases and maybe yours will be cured too. You are 17 now,

and have many years ahead of you. Who knows what the future holds for you ? Maybe there is something good. So, try

to keep a hopeful and positive attitude as much as you can. I know it can be hard, but don't give up.

If you're okay with it, then please post some more details about your history, symptoms , medications, food sensitivities etc.

If you are looking for a solution for a specific problem or symptom, then you may post it here in order to get suggestions.

There are many people here who can help.

Keep us posted, communicate with your doctor and fight back.

Take care.


----------



## dylanmaille (Jun 11, 2013)

IndianRopeTrick is right. Every one has a different way to cure IBS, you just have to find yours. I'm 16 years old and had a hard life dealing with my IBS since middle school.

I see a therapist once a week who helps me a lot. He gives me great advices about how to control myself. I have IBS-D and every time I stress, I have some kind of issues. 
He thought me how to handle my stress and I learned how to be the one who controls my body.

Exercise is also a great thing to do. I run 5k every 2 days and it really helps. You could start to do some exercise for couple times a week.

It takes some time to learn how your body works, but you have to be patient and learn how to control yourself and learn the right things to do when you don't feel good.

It works great for me. I am very determined to live my life without IBS problems.

Just don't give up, keep on fighting, work with your body, learn how to control yourself and it will pay one day I swear.

If I can do it, you can do it.


----------

